# Betta pairing



## tenpaull (Jan 6, 2008)

I have 4 pairs of Bettas, all conditioned for breeding.
Problem is, I don't have the resources to simultaneously breed them.
As of now, I have bred one pair and the other 3 are still beside each other, just like in the process of conditioning.
I have no plans to breed before I rear this spawn to adulthood.

Is there any harm in keeping a pair together(seeing each other) for an extensive period of time? because now, one male has stopped making bubble nests.

Thank you for your suggestions. I just want what's best for my fishies


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

All betta breeders I know, have informed me that following your course does not reap the benefits that seperation does. I am not a master with bettas, but I keep mine seperated. So, the consensus is in.


----------



## tenpaull (Jan 6, 2008)

So i should separate them for now, right?

I did separate them early today(with pieces of paper in between their tanks)
I hope i haven't done anything that's irreversible by keeping them together for extensive periods of time 
Thanks for the help, herefishy


----------



## tenpaull (Jan 6, 2008)

Too bad, my one female jumped out earlier today  
I found her crispety dry on my carpet.
I was conditioning her for breeding too, 
She squeezed out of the tiny space i left for air exchange in her lid


----------



## fishygal852 (Feb 14, 2008)

*AWW!!*

Oh that's so sad, especially when you were conditioning her sorry for your loss!!!


----------

